# Compact VHF antenna recommendations?



## QutWrkGoFsh (Jun 28, 2013)

Well I know only a few of you OGFer's have opinions, but I would like opinions on a compact VHF antenna. I Know lots of people run the Shakespeare 5225 but I'm in a small boat and I don't know if I like the idea of a 8' antenna. I find my self doing a lot of lake Erie fishing so even though I'm looking for compact I still need good performance. I was looking at the Shakespeare 5215 model but it only has 3db. Then I found one made by Tram- Browning that has 6db. I think the model number was 1600-hc. So I guess the real question is what is your whip gain? And is more whip gain better than less? (I would think so but I have found when you know nothing about something it's better to ask than assume). Or do any of you have a antenna that is under 6' that you like and have found that works good? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

Both are basically the same antenna...36" base loaded whip.
I don't understand the difference in the ratings between them for the gain...not enough information from what I seen on my quickie web search.

I'm thinking one is rated as dBi and the other is rated as dBw...all those numbers are is a comparison to a "known value" of signal strength to a "unity gain" (gain =1) antenna in a test environment.

I had a similar antenna on my center console, it worked OK, no complaints.

One more thing I should mention...
An antenna like that "usually" gets it's gain rating when mounted on a ground plane, and when mounted on a non-ground plane situation (fiberglass boat)...the gain is de-rated to 1 (unity gain).


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Radio waves are line of sight. Higher your antenna, greater your reach.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I use the Shakespeare 4 footer and it gets out 10 or so miles. I like it because it's small, works, and I can cover it when it's down. I recommend it and feel very safe with it







.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Line of sight is how you communicate. Get the biggest antenna you can fit on that boat. Even if you have to mount it up front to fold down along the side.


----------



## Perch-n-Peaches (Sep 3, 2013)

I agree with all that has been said above. Whe I called Shakespeare about my boat, 1600 Lund Alaskan, they recommended a 5241-R 3' stainless whip or 5400-XT 4' fiberglass. Their recommendation was due to the gain on the antenna and the wave action in a smaller boat. They indicated that too high of gain on the taller antennas could have a detriment on the transmission and reception due to the realtively flat field of view on the higher gain antennas.


----------



## Perch-n-Peaches (Sep 3, 2013)

Perch-n-Peaches said:


> I agree with all that has been said above. Whe I called Shakespeare about my boat, 1600 Lund Alaskan, they recommended a 5241-R 3' stainless whip or 5400-XT 4' fiberglass. Their recommendation was due to the gain on the antenna and the wave action in a smaller boat. They indicated that too high of gain on the taller antennas could have a detriment on the transmission and reception due to the realtively flat field of view on the higher gain antennas.


They did note that those would be good for 5-10 miles of range depending on conditions.


----------

